# Sebastian inlet fishing



## yobata

You prob won't find any oyster bars, but will find good grass flats. The inlet itself hold a lot of fish but fishing the tides is most productive there in my opinion. I like to get there during a slack tide and fish with the outgoing tide (you don't need a boat to do this). Be careful going thru the inlet, it can be difficult at times in any boat. Lots of guys make drifts thru the inlet soaking live bait. Juvenile tarpon and snook can also be found around Sebastian river...


----------



## Skinny_waters886

Ok thanks. Any chance of picking up gags in the inlet?


----------



## Colby0303

I actually live in Indialantic and fish from my boat and SUP as often as the boss lady will allow me lol Mid August will be focusing mostly around the Lagoon or down in Inlet area. Last years algae bloom really put a hurting on all of our local grass beds so most fish will hold around mangroves or docks now. There are still a few flats in the Banana that can be productive but your best bet by boat will be up in the Lagoon or down by inlet hitting slack tide like yobata said. Gags on the river side are normally around this time of year when the water is cooler along the channel as least from my experience


----------

